# Social worker in the US from the UK



## Mogster (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello
I'm a social worker in the UK and I'm looking to move to the US and stil practice social work. I'd love to hear from anyone who has sucessfully done this or is in the process of making a move. 
Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll be interested to see what response you get to your query here. My impression has always been that social work is a profession that is strongly related to local laws on benefits, resources, etc. - and in the US this is complicated by the fact that most of the applicable law is at the state level. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Mogster said:


> Hello
> I'm a social worker in the UK and I'm looking to move to the US and stil practice social work. I'd love to hear from anyone who has sucessfully done this or is in the process of making a move.
> Thanks


If you're looking to move to the US on the basis of your social work skills, that's most likely never gong to happen.

If you're moving to the US on some other firmer basis and wondering if you will still be able to pursue social work, the answer is yes.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Unfortunately you will not be able to make the move based on an employer sponsored visa. Have you looked into other options?


----------

